

A trip to Airbnb HQ - grantgrant
http://asmalltrip.com/v/a-few-hours/ask-your-friends-to-give-you-a-tour-to-fancy-airbnb-hq-in-san-francisco

======
dominotw
Okay. I dont see what's interesting about this.

